# My First Medical B.O.B!!



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

Well, I made my first medical B.O.B. today. I am really excited about it and I want your opinions and constructive criticism about it. I haven't gotten band-aids and I want to get more isopropyl alcohol and medical tape.

In my bag I have:

* 4 extra-large foam dressings
* 5 large A.B.D. pads
* 1 bottle of isopropyl alcohol
* 6 small tubes of burn cream
* 2 large tubes of pain relief cream
* 1 roll medical tape
* 2 mini-shampoo vials (Why, I don't know. I just threw them in there)
* 2 large ACE bandages
* 8 dressing compression sponges
* 1 Lidocaine Rx-only large pain patch
































*As you can see I have lots of room left.*

What are some really good items that I can shove into the bag?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Looking good!

If you have the room - aspirin ...


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

I would suggest:

Gloves (latex or neoprene?)
Hand Sanitizer
Hydrocortizone cream
Finger splints
Instant Cold Pack
Steri-Strips
Thermometer
CPR face Shield (Medical Device Manufacturer - American Diagnostic Corporation - ADC :: Stethoscopes, Thermometers, Aneriods, Instruments, Caseware, Blood Pressure Parts makes ones that fold up into a small container that you can attach to your keychain)

And I have a First-Aid book also, for reference.

Oh, and I also recommend a small LED flashlight.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes, aspirin, gloves, cold packs, and the like I need to get! I also need a CPR mask. I forgot to get one during medical training.They are very useful.


----------



## MisterBalloonHands (Apr 10, 2011)

Neosporin would be useful. I'd replace some of that burn cream for it.
Needle and thread could be very handy if you need emergency stitches or you tear your shirt!
Anti diarrhea pills and benadryl would probably be great to have as well.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Are those shampoo bottles empty? If so, you could fill one (or both) with ammonia. It's good for stings, it relieves the pain. A little goes a loooong way.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

MisterBalloonHands said:


> Neosporin would be useful. I'd replace some of that burn cream for it.
> Needle and thread could be very handy if you need emergency stitches or you tear your shirt!
> Anti diarrhea pills and benadryl would probably be great to have as well.


Ah, that reminds me. Medical scissors!


----------



## joyfulheart (May 7, 2011)

electrolyte powder, glucose tablets
(just a thought)


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

hemostats, bandage scissors, stethescope, tube of white icing (diabetics), sterile saline (instead of alcohol), shoelaces (to use as a tourniquet), nitrile exam gloves (better barrier than vinyl), pen & paper...


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

I just know this is a dumb question......oh well, won't be my first or last.....what does medical B.O.B. stand for? Bag of ???  Are you putting this bag together so you can carry it in your car? I don't have medical anything set up, so all info is helpful to me.......


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

BOB = bug out bag


----------



## Nathan_Hughes (Aug 23, 2010)

For a great Medical BOB check out USNERDoc's you tube channel and watch his level 2 FAK (First Aid Kit) Video series, its really good.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

And to clarify, 'bug out' means, roughly, 'get out'. So you'll see things like:
BOB = bug out bag
BOL = bug out location
BOV = bug out vehicle

The idea is that in some emergencies you may be forced to leave your home (or work), and to be prepared. A BOB is a bag with supplies strategically located so that you can grab and run. A BOL is a location you can get to, likely remote, to hunker down during an emergency. A BOV is the vehicle you 'bug out' with, equipped with supplies and as capable (4 wheel drive, heavy-duty) as possible.

HTH


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

neldarez said:


> I just know this is a dumb question......oh well, won't be my first or last.....what does medical B.O.B. stand for? Bag of ???  Are you putting this bag together so you can carry it in your car? I don't have medical anything set up, so all info is helpful to me.......


You will find a wide-range of acronyms used on this board that are fairly common within the prepper boards and survivial boards.

I put together a list of the most common ones and put it up on the board for members to read through: http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f45/faq-standard-acronyms-2285/

As I learn new acronyms, I will update that thread posted above with them ..


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Since you have the room, put in a small flashlight. People get hurt in the dark, too. 

Maybe think about some basic stuff, too-multitool, small fire kit, etc. I know this is a medical kit but having some basic rudimentary stuff may make a difference when you need to work on somebody and don't have time to round stuff up from all over.


----------



## Littledoc (May 25, 2011)

I suggest getting a SAM splint and up your store of things like Tylenol, Ibuprofin, Aspirin, and medications specific to your household.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

A flashlight would be great. But I included a good headlight in my FAK. There are some really good ones out there. Remember you may need both hands in a 1st aid situation and a headlight allows you that.

JGW


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

I always carried an antibiotic and immodium while on patrols. It's the craps to get diarrhea while on patrol. And a broad spectrum antibiotic can at least try to knock down a bacterial infection till you get landed.

Below is a basic med kit I carry at all times. I call it my *$20 MED KIT*. I spend about that once a year to update it at the dollar store. Any expired items then go into my barter box.

*NON-PRESCRIPTION
FIRST AID KIT
SHELF-LIFE ITEMS	PURPOSE*1	ACETAMINOPHEN (TYLENOL)	PAIN RELIEF
2	ASPIRIN	PAIN RELIEF
3	IBUPROFEN (MOTRIN)	PAIN RELIEF
4	BACITRACIN	ANTIBIOTIC
5	DIPHENHYDRAMINE 25mg (BENEDRYL)	ALLERGY RELIEF
6	IMODIUM/LOMTROMIL	ANTI DIARRHEAL
7	TINACTIN	ANTIFUNGAL
8	GUAIFENESIN	EXPECTORANT
9	SUDAFED	COLD RELIEF
10	EYE DROPS	IRRIGATION
11	MECLIZINE 25mg ANTI-NAUSEA
12	LAXATIVE	TREATMENT
13	PEROXIDE	WOUND CARE
14	ANTACID	RELIEF
15	IODINE	WOUND CARE
16	COUGH SYRUP	COUGH RELIEF
17	HYDROCORTISONE 1%	ITCH RELIEF
18	MULTI VITAMINS	PREVENTATIVE
19	NASAL SPRAY	RELIEF
20	SLEEP AID	RELIEF
21	EAR DROPS

*SHELF-STABLE ITEMS* ROLLER BANDAGE	BANDAGING
MEDICAL TAPE	WOUND CARE
BAND-AIDS	BANDAGING
GAUZE PADS	BANDAGING
Q TIPS	WOUND CARE
SUPER GLUE	WOUND CARE
PETROLEUM JELLY (VASELINE LIP BALM)	RELIEF

*DURABLE ITEMS* PIN/NEEDLE	WOUND CARE
NAIL CLIPPERS	WOUND CARE
TWEEZERS	WOUND CARE
SCALPEL/RAZORS	WOUND CARE
BANDAGE SCISSORS	BANDAGING
SURGICAL SCISSORS	WOUND CARE
EYEDROPPER	DISPENSING
THERMOMETER	DIAGNOSTIC
PILL CUTTER	
DENTAL FLOSS	
*OPTIONAL* 
HEART BURN TABS	
DENTAL PICK	
DENTAL FILLING KIT	
DENTAL MIRROR


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Moleskin or something for blisters and aluminum splint. Rolls up into a small package, yet a slight bend when unrolled and it is very stiff. Amazon.com: Universal Aluminium Splint: Health & Personal Care and maybe an some clean rag strips to use for binding wounds, tieing splints, imobilizing broken arms, etc.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Just remembered... I had found a posting awhile back with a lengthy list of medical items. I don't remember where I found it or who it was that put it together but all credit goes to that person.

Here's what I had copied from it:


I like to see these items in my ideal well-stocked first aid kit. Your kit may look different, but should generally include most of these items.
Note: With few exceptions, quantities are excluded because they will vary with the size of the kit, and people served. This list is not intended to be all inclusive, nor the only list should you consult.

•	A durable case – preferably with compartments for storage and ease of access.
•	A good First Aid reference manual – as a reminder of practices and protocols.
•	A card with emergency numbers (Poison Control, out-of-state contacts, etc.)
•	Gloves (latex or nitrile) – at least 2 pairs, to protect against contamination and pathogens.
•	CPR barrier – to protect against disease transmission.
•	Large absorbent dressings/AB pads (5”x9” or larger) – to stop or control bleeding.
•	Sterile gauze pads, various sizes – to stop bleeding and dress wounds.
•	Roll bandages, various sizes– to dress wounds.
•	Ace™-type roll compression bandage – for sprains and strains.
•	Self-adhesive bandages (Band-Aids™), various types and sizes – to dress minor wounds.
•	Steri-strips (butterfly bandages) – for closing wounds.
•	Adhesive tape – to dress wounds.
•	Non-adherent pads, various sizes – for burn wounds
•	Triangular bandages – for immobilization of dislocations and fractures.
•	Cotton-tipped swabs – for cleaning wounds, applying saves and ointments.
•	Bandage Sheers/EMT sheers – cutting bandages or victims' clothing.
•	Tongue depressors – for checking throat issues and as small splinting applications.
•	Tweezers – for splinter removal.
•	Needle – to assist in removing foreign material.
•	Penlight – for emergency lighting and for examination.
•	Oral thermometer (non-glass) – to check vital signs.
•	Syringe or squeeze bottle – for irrigation of wounds.
•	Splinting material – for dislocations and fractures.
•	Emergency blanket – for warmth and treatment of shock.
•	Instant cold pack – for treatment of hyperthermia, sprains, dislocations and fractures.
•	Instant hot pack – for treatment of hypothermia and some stings and muscle strains.
•	Bio bags – for disposal of gloves and medical waste.
•	Eye cup – for aid in removal of foreign matter in the eye.
•	Eye solution – for eye contamination and aid in removing foreign matter from the eye.
•	Antibacterial soap – for cleaning wounds and hands after treatment.
•	Antiseptic solution or wipes – to clean wounds.
•	Antibiotic ointment – for wound treatment.
•	Hydrocortisone cream – for stings and irritations.
•	Burn gels and ointments – for treating burns.
•	Burn pads – for treating larger burns.
•	Ibuprofen – to reduce swelling and for patient comfort.
•	Antihistamine tablets – for allergic reactions.
•	Blood stopper powder – for stopping severe bleeding.
•	Pen and index cards – for annotating victim’s vital signs.
•	Hand sanitizer – when you can’t wash your hands with soap and water.
•	Mole Skin – for treatment of blisters and abrasions.


In addition to the above items, there is a list of “add-ons” that could be added to your first aid kit. These can vary greatly depending on your needs, locations, and activities. Some of these may require additional cost, training, or certifications:

•	Separate compete Burn Kit – for treating multiple or very serious burns.
•	Snake bite kit – for treating snake bites.
•	Israeli Battle Dressings – one of the best on the market for serious trauma.
•	Stethoscope – for listening to breathing and heartbeats.
•	Cervical collar – to immobilize the neck from possible further harm.
•	Foldable stretcher – for carrying victims unable to walk on their own.
•	Blood pressure cuff – to determine victim’s blood pressure.
•	Sutures – to close serious wounds.
•	Hemostats/Forceps – for closing major bleeding vessels or aid in suturing.
•	Automated External Defibrillator (AED) – to help with sudden cardiac arrest.
•	Scalpel – for removing tissue, minor surgery.
•	Blood borne pathogen kit – to assist in cleaning up.
•	Surgical masks – to prevent disease contamination and blood borne pathogens.
•	Eye shields / goggles – for eye protection.


There are also items / medications your victim may need (some of these may require a doctor’s prescription):

•	Asthma inhalers – for treatment of asthma.
•	Nitroglycerin – for the treatment of heart patients.
•	Aspirin – for treating heart patients.
•	Sugar pills – for diabetic stabilization.
•	Salt pills – for treatment of dehydration.
•	Imodium – for treatment of diarrhea.
•	TUMS – for gas and heartburn.
•	Epi Pen – for treatment of severe allergic reactions.
•	Eye drops – for tired or irritated eyes/contacts.
There are also non-medical items that can work well in a first aid kit:
•	Head lamp – for clearly seeing your work area.
•	Instant (Super) glue – to close wounds.
•	Tampons – for penetration or gunshots wounds and their primary function.
•	Glasses repair kit – to repair broken eye glasses.
•	Multi tool/Swiss Army knife– for multiple tasks.
•	Insect repellant wipes – to keep the bugs away.
•	Sun block – to prevent sunburn.
•	Lip balm – to prevent chapped lips.
•	Hand lotion – for dry and chapped hands and feet.
•	Talcum powder – for treatment of rashes and foot care.
•	Desitin™ ointment – for treatment of rashes and sore areas.
•	Hair comb – for removing items from victim’s hair and for hygiene.
•	Disposable razor – for cleaning treatment site or for personal hygiene.
•	Duct Tape – who couldn’t find a use for it?
•	Paracord 10’ – same as duct tape.

Now that we have everything and the kitchen sink, what items would I consider to be essential to any kit no matter what size?

•	Triangle bandage – has so many uses that it is a must have!
o	Sling, bandage wrap, splinting wrap, bandana, hat, baby diaper, water filter, sarong, halter top, face shield, shade covering, blindfold, dust mask, tourniquet, pressure bandage, ankle wrap, foot covering, gloves, handkerchief, washcloth, wet and use tie around neck, belt, tie up a pony tail, basket, cold compress…Why do you think every cowboy wore a bandana?
•	Self adhesive bandages (Band-Aids™) in multiple sizes – there really is no good substitute.
•	Antibiotic ointment – secondary infection of a wound can be fatal.
•	Sterile gauze pads (various sizes) – many things can be improvised to slow or stop bleeding, but to properly dress a wound, a sterile covering is vital.

Now that you have gathered every conceivable medical essential, you will need a place to put it all. Ironically, your choice of container is almost as important as what goes into the kit. The size of the kit will be determined by several factors. Is it stationary, or will it be carried? Where will it be going? Where will it be stored? How much room do you have for the kit? Will its environment be wet or hot, or will it be jostled about? Here is a list of possible “non-standard” containers for your first aid kit.

•	Fishing tackle box
•	Tool kit
•	School lunch box
•	Electronics box
•	Ziploc™ bag
•	River rafting “Dry Bag”
•	Pelican™ “type” waterproof container
•	Rubbermaid™ “type” Storage container
•	Plastic office drawers
•	Zippered Nylon pouch/bag
•	Army surplus bag
•	Ammo can (painted with a big white cross so you don’t take the wrong can to the range)
•	Tupperware™ type containers
•	Cigar Box
•	Fanny pack
•	Small nylon/canvas backpack

A few final thoughts: Rotate, rotate, rotate! Just like food on your shelf, some of your first aid kit supplies have a “limited” shelf life. With frequently changing and expanding information on expiration dates, I will not advise you when to discard your “out of date” ointments, creams, and medicines. But what I would like to address are those items that people don’t often realize have a limited life span. Gloves are notoriously short lived, especially in hot environments like a car, RV, or boat. Check them at least once a year and replace when necessary. It is very frustrating to be half way through putting on a glove when it tears, and if you’ve done this a couple of times, the cut on your victims arm may be the least of his worries! Another item with a frustratingly short life time is the self-adhesive bandage. As Band-Aids™ get older, heat and age tends to breakdown the adhesive and it loses its cohesive strength. If a self-adhesive bandage can't “stick,” it really serves no purpose.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

*It Will Heal!!!*

Lots of sites have medical problems without dr--what do we do??

Well, yours truly can tell ya---3 broken bones in foot--IT WILL HEAL--IT WILL HEAL--IT WILL HEAL!!

Toe 2,3,and 4---inside toes...two completely separated, and #4 is a clean break.

I should be on my foot in 6 weeks if all goes well...my first shtf situation.

I have no insurance--charity will pay the ER, etc, we will pay other and I have a feeling God is watching over us for the orthopaedic...we pay as we go.

Loggers are really hurting here--23 rain days of last 42...

And yes, the Loratab came in handy the first hour!!!!


----------



## beanpicker (May 25, 2011)

New one here, so please excuss my spelling , butjust yesterday the storms come threw Indiana an it was the second time in the last couple weeks we opened up the basement door an had the flashlight ready to go ,, didn't have to go but at least thought I was ready till I got to thinking "WHAT IF" we realy had to spend a couple days down there while our house was being dug out from the top of us, yeas ago I had a supply of water an a kit put together but not any more,,but with this crazy weather were having an all the storms I have plans on doing just that kit this week.. even looked at a bag at the good will today but wasn't what I wanted so I hope to fid one soon .


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

JayJay said:


> Lots of sites have medical problems without dr--what do we do??
> 
> Well, yours truly can tell ya---3 broken bones in foot--IT WILL HEAL--IT WILL HEAL--IT WILL HEAL!!
> 
> ...


JayJay, what happened to you?! Good grief....you should never dance so hard that you break your toes:dunno: Serious, what happened?


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

I was talking with my nurse friend today about making up a FAK....after I confidently ( and rather smugly) explained to her my plan to use a tackle box and why that was such a great idea....she quickly told me why that was not my best plan. She use to be a health care nurse out in the field, she said always use a medical bag that can be carried on a shoulder strap. That she could carry 3 bags per shoulder doing it that way, and her hands were left open. Then she showed me her FAK and it's awesome ( shoulder bag style) and has more things in it than I had ever thought of.....moral of story: stay humble and carry a shoulder bag...


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

neldarez said:


> I was talking with my nurse friend today about making up a FAK....after I confidently ( and rather smugly) explained to her my plan to use a tackle box and why that was such a great idea....she quickly told me why that was not my best plan. She use to be a health care nurse out in the field, she said always use a medical bag that can be carried on a shoulder strap. That she could carry 3 bags per shoulder doing it that way, and her hands were left open. Then she showed me her FAK and it's awesome ( shoulder bag style) and has more things in it than I had ever thought of.....moral of story: stay humble and carry a shoulder bag...


I to like the idea of a shoulder bag, I'm still working on mine but here's a picture of it.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

That's a lot like the one we are putting together ( now that I've changed from the hard fishing tackle box) ! I'm sure glad I am still able and willing to learn and change my mind.....


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

JMHO- lose the hydrogen peroxide & replace it with some sterile normal saline, much better for wounds & can be used as an eye wash as well. The general rule on wounds is if you wouldnt put it in your eye, dont put it on a wound.  

Drop the pill splitter (the scissors will do the trick) & get a pill crusher instead. Drop the eye dropper & get a couple 10cc syringes (without a needle @ feedstore for 30 cents each). Research dosage info for each of your meds for kids & whatever animals you have. Then you can put your crushed up pill in the syringe, add some saline/water, shake vigorously & you can give those meds by mouth to a kid or animal. Never crush any med labelled "extended relief", just put it in the syringe with some saline/water to dissolve. 

Drop the sugar tablets & get some icing in a tube. The icing can be given to an unconscious victim by squirting it in between his gums & lip (like where you would put snuff) so it can be absorbed.


----------



## Ingway11 (May 31, 2011)

*Just some thoughts on the medical BOB*

In response on what to add to the medical bail out bag.

I would add triangular bandages, at least 3 and a survival blanket. Triangular bandages can be used to tie off a splint, make a sling and swathe and good for a tourniquet. In relation to tourniquets the wider the tourniquet 2 to 4 inches the better. It requires less pressure from twisting to control the hemhorrage and less tissue damage. Your patient will have to be unconscious or nearly unconscious to use one or they will fight you trying to get it off. Cold blood does not clot well and carry oxygen well so a survival type blanket for temperature regulation even in summertime for someone seriously injured. I have a couple of SAM splints I keep in my bag as well. These are a moldable light weight type of splint. 
I sealed my abd pads, 4x4's and heavy trauma dressings in a food saver bag to compress them and keep moisture out. I cut a small slit on the side as a tear away to open the bag. Ziplocks will do the same thing. This also protects all your stuff for when you are digging around in your bag and you have blood all over your gloved hands. I pack my bag with the bandages on the outside to provide a cushion for the more breakable and temperature sensitive stuff on the inside.

As far as gloves go I carry a variety of sizes M,L,XL to hand out when I need help. Having the next size up also helps a bunch because your hands get sweaty and it is harder to put on a new pair of gloves.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Karo syrup keeps better than icing.


----------



## Nexquietus (Jun 29, 2011)

Ditch the Alcohol and add betadine. Can be a wound cleanser and a water sterilant ( http://www.getreadygear.com/pdfdocs/Water_Purification_and_Storage%5B1%5D.pdf ). Think about the doseages of your meds like someone mentioned. Get out your calculator and check pills per dose, doses per day, and how many days you are thinking about needing them / days from resupply.

jim


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

neldarez said:


> I was talking with my nurse friend today about making up a FAK....after I confidently ( and rather smugly) explained to her my plan to use a tackle box and why that was such a great idea....she quickly told me why that was not my best plan. She use to be a health care nurse out in the field, she said always use a medical bag that can be carried on a shoulder strap. That she could carry 3 bags per shoulder doing it that way, and her hands were left open. Then she showed me her FAK and it's awesome ( shoulder bag style) and has more things in it than I had ever thought of.....moral of story: stay humble and carry a shoulder bag...


I use hard-packs for First-Aid-Kits (FAK) because I never know where the kits may be stashed, and, I don't want the tubes of cream to go all squishy. I use a small plastic tool-box strapped to the wheel-well of my Jeep YJ, I have a small hard-case that I place in my Jeep LJ between the roll-bar and the outside wall (of course it also has a strap through the handle and around the roll-bar), but, I also have a couple of small "duffle-bag" FAKs that I can place in my other vehicles.

I am still working on a FAK for my motorbikes that is easily transported, light and filled with enough goodies that if I go down, I can fix myself up.


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

neldarez said:


> I was talking with my nurse friend today about making up a FAK....after I confidently ( and rather smugly) explained to her my plan to use a tackle box and why that was such a great idea....she quickly told me why that was not my best plan. She use to be a health care nurse out in the field, she said always use a medical bag that can be carried on a shoulder strap. That she could carry 3 bags per shoulder doing it that way, and her hands were left open. Then she showed me her FAK and it's awesome ( shoulder bag style) and has more things in it than I had ever thought of.....moral of story: stay humble and carry a shoulder bag...


I was looking a a photo of a survival group on facebook. Cannot remember which one, but someone had posted a photo of their new FAK. They had taken a softsided tackle bag, with 4 hard plastic box inserts. Said they got it from Cabela's for around 40 bucks. It has a shoulder strap so you get the carrying convenience your nurse friend is looking for, and the comparmental ability to separate it all out. If you go to cabelas and look under fishing tackle boxes you will find an overload of bags and styles to chose from.
I plan to get one. I have one of the medic bags, and I have added so much stuff to it, that I just cannot get to anything without yanking a bunch of stuff out.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Found a red make up bag at goodwill, be what I use in the truck. Lets ya seperate out stuff an the clear pouch's let ya see it. Got alotta stuff in that bag an fits behind the seat real nice.


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

Jason said:


> Since you have the room, put in a small flashlight. People get hurt in the dark, too. QUOTE]
> 
> I have 9 hr candles...my daughter asked what they were for. I told her for the surgeries that go on into the nite!


----------



## Dan1966 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Medical BOB list on Amazon*

I am new here to posting but have browsed the site many times. I love all the support and info here. I am a physician (surgeon) and a wilderness first responder so a friend of mine asked me to help her with a medical BOB. I put together a list of my basic medical BOB on Amazon to make it very easy for her to click and order it so I thought I would share it here: Amazon.com: Medical B.O.B., SHTF medical, zombie survival medical
This is my basic travel medical BOB. I keep a large Moblle trauma bag with much more stuff but I thought that this made a good basic bag.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Nice list Dan.

Any suggestions on a FA book to go with that list?

Also, feel free to share your "big bag" list too.


----------



## Dan1966 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Medical BOB*



CulexPipiens said:


> Nice list Dan.
> 
> Any suggestions on a FA book to go with that list?
> 
> Also, feel free to share your "big bag" list too.


Culex,
Will be glad to post my list, it's pretty extensive and contains some stuff that has to be obtained by a physician but I still think is necessary for people to have if they don't have access to a physician. Will post it once it's compiled in a list.
As far as FA books, for basic wilderness survival, major step up from first aid is the Wilderness Medical Institute Manual, you can get it from their website. I also highly recommend their courses, even as a surgeon with trauma training, I learned a great deal of field medical treatments.


----------

